# Sad News :(



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

I posted a while ago that I was going to get Bandit DNA tested as well as get tests done for illnesses. I found out that he was indeed a she. But unfortunately she did test positive for PBFB (there is no know cure : ( )This is the first time I've been able to think about what happened without bursting in to tears. But she did pass away a week after I got the test results back


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this... You have my deepest sympathies over the loss of your Bandit. While she was with you for a short amount of time, surely she knew she was very much loved and well taken care of. 

Rest peace, beautiful Bandit.


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

aluz said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  
I think so too


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Rachel I am so sorry for the loss of Bandit... She was really beautiful.... Even though she was with you for a little while Bandit knew that you loved her so much... Bandit is in your heart she will be with you always..

Lullaby and good night, with roses bedight
With lilies o'er spread is baby's wee bed
Lay thee down now and rest, may thy slumber be blessed
Lay thee down now and rest, may thy slumber be blessed

Lullaby and good night, thy mother's delight
Bright angels beside my darling abide
They will guard thee at rest, thou shalt wake on my breast
They will guard thee at rest, thou shalt wake on my breast


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss of little Bandit!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Sad*

The pain we feel in our hearts will soon be replaced by the memories of love and joy in all you shared. Hold these close as they transform into peace and love for your special little one. Prayers to heal your broken heart, Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry that she has gone so soon...:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry Bandit has passed on :hug:

She was a beautiful and unique little one, and clearly was well cared for. I'm sure she always knew how lucky she was. 

Now that she is gone, she's watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge, soaring high above.

Rest in peace, little Bandit, and fly among the stars.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am truly sorry this happened ,Bandit was a beautiful girl who quickly endeared herself and became part of your daily life. She will be missed greatly I am sure and even though with you for such a short amount of time made many wonderful memories for you to recall when the sadness has lessened. 
Fly high and free sweet Bandit Now with our Angel flock.
:budgie:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sorry Bandit has died. She has the cutest little face and I'm sure she knew you loved her.. So sorry for your loss of darling little Bandit.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of positive energy your way :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful little Bandit. :hug:

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort.

Fly High and Free little one -- Rest In Peace.
​*


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone for you support


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet beautiful Bandit. Keep her cute face and happy song close to your heart, and she will be with you forever. They leave us much too soon. She was a special friend. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SingFriendSing (Dec 28, 2014)

I am so sorry on your loss for Bandit, she was a lucky bird to have been offered such love and care. Even if you owned the sweetheart for a short amount of time, I am simply positive she knew how much you cherished her, and likewise her for you. Stay strong, the pain will pass eventually :hug:


----------

